# secuenciador y ritmicos para 12 led por Puerto lpt



## novax (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola a todos soy nuevo i mi primer aporte aun que no sea creación mía pero por si a alguien le interesa he encontrado una página donde os podéis descargar el programa y toda la información para montaros un secuenciador de led y rítmicos para 12 led, controlados por puerto paralelo LPT .
Es compatible con Windows vista, xp, y Windows 7. en 32 y 64 bits
Funciona con winamp, Windows Media player .y Aimp2, no tienes que configurar nada solo instalar el programa.
Yo personal mente bajo mi responsabilidad lo tengo funcionando i funciona ala perfección si queréis visitar la página es esta 
http://wndlpt.sourceforge.net/


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola.

Está interesante, pero yo pondría un driver ( no inversor ) entre los LEDs y las salidas del puerto para protegerlo de cualquier eventualidad.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## novax (Feb 6, 2010)

elaficionado 
que tipo de driver no inversor pondrias ?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola.

Mra la hoja de datos del 74244 ó 74LS244, creo que seria apropiado para tu circuito.
También puedes probar el 4050, con dos del él tienes para las 12 salidas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 6, 2010)

Buenas, yo acá hable bastante sobre ese tema y subi unos programitas bastante buenos, permiten usar el lpt de forma audiorritmica, con secuencias, si tenes un rato lee el tema que te va a gustar 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/
Saludos


----------



## gervit (Feb 7, 2010)

Hola a todos, este programa me parece muy util ya que posee algunas caracteristicas que no he visto en otros, como ser:
1- control manual independiente de las salidas mediante teclado
2- se puede usar con microfono como disparo de las secuencias
3- tiene salida por puerto paralelo hasta para 12 leds, solo he visto hasta 8. Salvo que se arme la interface de 32.

El unico inconveniente que encontre es que no me permite usarlo en window98, y esto me vendria barbaro ya que tengo una pc portatil con este sistema, pero cuando lo quiero hacer correr al programa me dice que no es para este sist operativo.
Mi idea es uasarlo con lamparas de 220v tambien, interface de por medio por supuesto.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 7, 2010)

"1- control manual independiente de las salidas mediante teclado
2- se puede usar con microfono como disparo de las secuencias
3- tiene salida por puerto paralelo hasta para 12 leds, solo he visto hasta 8. Salvo que se arme la interface de 32."

Ah pero eso lo tiene el Lightning 0.32, ademas de sincronizacion por red, escenas, etc... y no pesa nada 

http://www.sools.com/index.php?menu=lightning&edit=

Y no es por tirar abajo el trabajo de cada uno, yo tambien hice mis programitas en su momento  Capaz que te anda en el 98.


----------



## novax (Feb 7, 2010)

hola 
fernadoae
si miras bien todo el contenido beras que esta para los 12 led en la pagina que e dejado antes yo lo tengo montado con los 12 led i funcionan todos
saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 7, 2010)

Si no dije que no funcione, estaba mostrando otro programa similar, probalo vas a ver que está bueno, podes manejar hasta los leds del teclado...


----------



## gervit (Feb 8, 2010)

Gracias fernandoae, voy a probarlo. Me interesan programas que se puedan usar en maquinas viejitas.

Fernandoae:
En ese link no encontre el lightning 0.32 esta el 084, 080 y 07.
Probe con el 084 pero no me anda, no se que estare haciendo mal.
Probe con el puerto paralelo conectandole simple swich pero no me funciona.
Como se activa el puerto lpt?
En mi maquina se que esta andando ya que probe con otros programas mas simples.


----------



## kurtk (Ago 22, 2010)

novax dijo:


> Hola a todos soy nuevo i mi primer aporte aun que no sea creación mía pero por si a alguien le interesa he encontrado una página donde os podéis descargar el programa y toda la información para montaros un secuenciador de led y rítmicos para 12 led, controlados por puerto paralelo LPT .
> Es compatible con Windows vista, xp, y Windows 7. en 32 y 64 bits
> Funciona con winamp, Windows Media player .y Aimp2, no tienes que configurar nada solo instalar el programa.
> Yo personal mente bajo mi responsabilidad lo tengo funcionando i funciona ala perfección si queréis visitar la página es esta
> http://wndlpt.sourceforge.net/



************************************************************
una pregunta, le puciste resistencias de 0.100 a cada leds esa es mi unica duda de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 23, 2010)

Es que el programa va avanzando  por eso está el 0.84


----------

